# Towing Expectations And Tips



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Hiya all....

Ok - picked up the new camper tonight - my 21RS - wow, totally excited. Brought it home (about 60 mile trip back home from the dealer). The road was a typical Tennessee back road - 2 lane most of the way with quite a few steep hills, both down and up. I drive a 5.4L F150 (2004) - didn't have much problem getting it going - but I did notice that going up the hills it slowed down immensley. Gosh, I don't know what is right or wrong, so maybe this is expected. So this brought to mind some questions about general towing - I leave out for my first major camping trip this weekend, a 5 hour trip mostly on the interstate:

1. What is typical cruising speed that I should maintain on the interstate? 55? 60? 70?

2. How do I keep a good speed going up those hills? What are some "no's-no's" when going downhill/uphill?

3. Semis passing - I hear they can really jolt you - how do I prepare and/or minimize the impact? (or is it really that bad?)

This information, and any other general towing tips you want to throw in will surely be appreciated by this almost-intimidated-somewhat-nervous-towing-rookie!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello TNF:

And congrats on the new Outback! I can still remember the great feeling (and intimidation) of bringing it home for the first time







Don't worry, you're not alone and many of us have had a similar experience when getting started. It really is a new driving world and totally different from your usual expectations. But by the looks of your tow vehicle and camper, not something that can't be overcome with a little info. So here goes:

For starters you need to tow with your truck out of overdrive at all times. You will toast your tranny faster than you can say "whats that funny smell?". If your truck has an overdrive lock out - use it. Myself and many others prefer to tow in 3rd gear and leave it there. Others who have GM products equipped with a "tow/haul" feature prefer to leave it in drive and let the system keep you out. Whatever you do, no OD.

Another thing, know where you should and shouldn't be on the highway. This will keep the number of angry motorists to a minimum. #1 is the fast lane, and on a 4 lane highway (4 in each direction) #4 is the slow lane:

On a 4 lane highway (4 in each direction): drive in either the #3 or #4 lane. #3 is ideal to avoid all the Ray Charles drivers coming up the on ramps!

On a 3 lane highway (3 in each direction): Drive only in the #3 lane and use the #2 lane for passing only when it's not disruptive to others. Be on the lookout for Ray Charles. I'm telling ya, he's out there!

On a 2 lane highway (2 in each direction): Stay in the #2 lane and rarely use the #1 lane for passing unless it's really clear.

OK, on to your questions.

1. I think you'll find that many of us cruise around 60-65 with about 63 being a good speed. At this speed some folks may show you that you're "#1" but that's OK. They're not charged with the safety of your family. Just ignore and keep on going.

2. Uphill: try to get up to full speed and even a little over if traffic permits before the grade. Then if it's a dandy be prepared to pull the truck down into 2nd gear as you near 50MPH or when you feel your truck starting to bog down. This will all depend upon the gearing of your particular truck.

On even the steepest of hills you should be able to maintain about 45-50mph in 2nd gear. This is your climbing gear, and use it when needed. Don't be afraid to hold the engine at 3500 to 4000 RPM's when climbing. This is where the small block engines make their power. And even though it will be making a racket, it's actually working less hard.

Downhill: If traffic is light and the grade is not too steep, you can generally leave it in 3rd and just roll down. Leave youself LOTS of space to stop! If some moron cuts in front of you immediately back off and give youself more space. You may need it. If you're on a steep descent and the truck wants to keep gaining speed then once again good ol' 2nd gear will be your friend. Carefully pull it into 2nd and lightly throttle the gas if needed at all. You may even need to completely let off the gas in 2nd and let the engine slow you down. Only use the brakes for an occaisional tap to keep your speed in check. You can cook your brakes quicker than you think so be careful about how you use them.

3. The affect of large trucks passing you will be proportional to how well your sway control is set-up, and how well your overall set-up is balanced. Use a good system such as the Equil-I-zer or Reese dual cam and you'll be fine. I can't emphasize enough how important the right set-up of these systems is. Assume that your dealer didn't adjust it right (because most don't) and redo it yourself. You need to fully understand what is going on with your overall system anyway. Once you're set-up correctly the semi's will only give you a little bump at worst. You'll find that your whole truck & trailer will move ever so slightly as a whole unit together, and without sway. Just keep your hands on the wheel and hold-er straight. You probably won't have to do anything.

I'm sure some of the others will chime in shortly with alot of good advice that I have missed here. This should get you started though. Good Luck!


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT.

I have virtually the same truck -- an 04 F150 FX4. It tows great, but you will slow down on hills. Oh well. I've heard mixed reports about the need to turn overdrive off on the F150, but I turn it off. Best way to know for sure... Install a mechanical (vs. electric) tranny temp gauge. It's very easy on the 04 F150 (trust me, I did it myself). If the temp gets above 200, you'll have problems. I've never seen mine get above 190, but I've had few significant tests since installing the temp gauge.

dak


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi TNFiddler,
One inportant thing to remember!
Is you're not trying to set a land speed record
Just pace yourself to where you feel comfortable
Don action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Way to go Cal. Jim!!!

That is an awesome explanation of the travel trailer driving experience with some excellent, sound advice!

Hootbob also hit on a great point, about taking your time and enjoy the drive. This is always tough for me because I want to hurry up and get where we are going. However, on our last trip, I forced myself to stay at 62 or under and the drive was actually MUCH more enjoyable than even driving 65. I learned from that, to just count the drive as part of the vacation and enjoy it just as much!!

By the way, I have seen Ray Charles AND Stevie Wonder caravanning!!!









I have nothing more to add, Jim said it all!

Jason


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Great advice from all!
















I put it in 3rd gear and set the cruise at 62 (on flat grades).

Also, make sure you have a good set of mirrors and adjust them so you don't have any blind spots.

The only good thing that rear view mirror is for is keeping an eye on the little ones.

-Matt


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new trailer!!!























Can't add anything to what Cal. Jim said (Great job Jim)

Just take your time, you aren't towing the trailer to make money, you are on a vacation so take your time and enjoy the drive.

Now go out there and have fun!!!

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cal Jim did great but I want to add one more thing for down hill rolling.

Even in 2nd gear the slope may get you moving too fast. He mentions use the brakes sparingly but there is also a proper way to use them.

Don't just ride them softly as that is when they will burn up. Get on them hard enough to slow you down 5 to 10 mph then get off them. As the speed creeps back up the brakes will be cooling off.

Some times on those down hills that have lots of curves the trailer will feel like it is wanting to pass you. Use the brake controller to put the trailer back in line behind you. Don't just slam it manually to full power but apply just enough to put it back in line while in the turn. It is no problem being pushed in a straight line but its no fun being pushed in a corner.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

TNFiddler,

I have the same set up as you (F150 + 21rs). CONGRATS on your new trailer. You and your family will really enjoy it.

If it makes you feel any better, the truck slowing while climbing is normal; after all there are 4000 or so lbs behind you. When I first brought it home and noticed how the truck slowed while climbing and that I had to apply extra pressure to the accelerator-I wanted a larger truck. I even looked at the diesels (F250). After recovering from â€œsticker shockâ€ and seeing smaller SUVâ€™s pulling larger/heavier trailers, I realized I just needed to slow down and enjoy the scenery. After all, half the fun of camping is the road trip to and from the campsiteâ€™s. I normally drive with the OD off and I maintain 58-62 MPH, feel comfortable and safe.

As far as your questions, California Jim pretty much covered it all, and I could not have said it any better. Way to go Jim...

Jose


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome tips guys! Thanks so much for spending the time to reply - I'm printing this out now and will keep it handy. Leaving now for my trip - I'll post another when I get back to tell my first experience!

Thank you thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Cal Jim - Excellent description!! You've got a vast amount of knowledge, and appreciate your insigth

TNF - Congrats on the Trailer.









Ron


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great info Jim. I will add that when you are going downhill, the thing you need to remember is you are now being pushed by the trailer.

I wish I could refind the article and with electic brakes on the trailer it is different. Years ago I read an article in a truck magazine that light steady pressure generates less heat in the brakes than hard pressure and letting loose to cool and reapplying. I am gonna look for it but as I said electric brakes on the trailer are different.

I spent 25 yrs driving tractor trailers and Andy s advice is what I used to do. I still think its sounds right but the article showed brake pad and rotor temps and it was convincing. So I m just saying and I will search for the article.

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CJ....









Randy


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

I am assuming most everyone has automatic tranny's. Can I install something so I know my tranny gear & temp?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent advice OUTBACKERS!


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

If the trailer starts to sway use the trailer brake to get it back. DO NOT mash the truck brakes. If you do you will be lucky to live through it.

Make sure you take corners wide enough. I use add on mirrors so the outer one is always set to see along side and back, in town i will turn the innerone in with the auto adjust to see the rig and the tires. this helps to make sure you do not jump any curbs. Curb jumping can damage the tires and lead to a blow out not to mention a stop light or sign could really mess up the trailer. Until you get used to how wide you need to be watch for this.

Always look up. the camper will not fit in spaces where the truck will. Branches, buildings with large overhangs and signs could agian ruin your day.

As everyone else has said go slow. if it feels unstable, it is. If it feels stable it is not. I admit I like to get to where I am going fast. I bought a Excursion with the V-10 to help do this, but even then there are limits and it is always hard to stop ( in my case about 14000 lbs) is a hurry. Emergency swerving is not a realitiy except in maybe a quadra steer from GM.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...you're going camping with your family. Why rush it? I say, slow it down a bit and be safer on the highway.

Oh yea...Welcome to the forum. We're glad you're here.


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

Oregon Camper,

I have been an Outback owner since early 02 with one of the first lemons they produced. I found this page last year and joined right away. In fact if you look I joined shortly after you and my member number is only 29 more that yours. The label says newbie, but that is only based on the number of posts. I read daily for new items of interest. I am not sure when this link was established, but it would have been a big help if not just comforting when my first unit was putting me through hell like so many post I still see.

This is a thread about towing tips and I posted some no-one else had mentioned. I may have been mis-leading about getting there fast and being the owner of a V-10. The V-10 was not really to go fast as it was the power for hills and the size of tow rig to match to the load. Many people are kidding themselves by saying that â€it says I can tow this much, so I can and it does it wellâ€ If you check my post I did state that even with the larger tow rig there are limits and I am well aware of them having been towing campers for 6 years with 4 different types of tow rigs, driving full size dump trucks with backhoes as well as smaller tow rigs and trailers for a former profession. I had been class A holder for many years, but not having the need I let that go back to a C. With that said I feel qualified to add comments about towing. Note â€œif it feels unstable, it is. If it feels stable it is not.â€ And â€œEmergency swerving is not a reality except in maybe a Quadra steer from GMâ€

I have followed your posts somewhat recently and I saw that you have the Quadra steer. What can you offer about that system? I have never driven one, but I find them intriguing.

One more item to add, on a recent trip my 10 year old son pointed out â€œwho ever said getting there was half the fun did not know what they were talking aboutâ€ with 6 children on board I have to agree sometimes,







but I also know that their lives are worth more that the 15 min saved by to aggressive of driving.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I would add just one thing to all this excellent discussion. That is, bleed your speed at the crest of the hill in anticipation of the expected downhill portion. No point in using your brakes up to slow down if you can save some fuel and use the last bit of the uphill portion to slow you down.


----------

